

Picasa Web Albums goes on a Picnik - sahaj
http://googlephotos.blogspot.com/2010/07/picasa-web-albums-goes-on-picnik.html

======
b-e-p
If this evolves into a PhotoShop tool, then hurrah. If not, then I will in
most likelihood never use it.

~~~
frognibble
It looks like it has all the basic photo editing features in addition to the
gimmicky features like stickers. It seems useful to me if you don't have
Photoshop (and you are using Picasaweb).

